# need case recommendations



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

so my incipio feather case is cracking and breaking apart again. this is the 2nd time already. there are some serious issues with this case. so now i'm looking around for a replacement. don't want to end up buying another poor quality case, so any recommendations? i need one for regular battery preferably with a slim profile.


----------



## MikeG7265 (Oct 22, 2011)

My Incipio Feather never cracked, but the soft coating did start peeling off of the back. Now i am using the Case-Mate Barely There and I couldn't be happier with it. The design is basically the same as the Incipio, I haven't dropped my phone (luckily) so I can't say if it will crack easily or not. I hope this helps.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It will crack, and break. It damaged my phone on the sides where it was covered.

Get a TPU case online. Under $10, slim, and will protect.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

wow the case-mate barely there is just like the feather case. looks pretty good. only grudge i have against tpu case is the feel of it. i prefer the soft rubber type like the feather, im guessing the barely there case feels similar? i'll look into that one. thanks!


----------

